# When I'm not knitting...



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Thought I'd share one of my paintings. I can't sit still for too long. There's never enough time in the day.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Amazing talented!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

just beautiful!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

What medium did you use? It is very nice!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wonderful coloring....


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

You ought to enter this in the Holland, MI Tulip Time contest.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Just BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Really beautiful,they look so real....


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh, you are so talented. Lovely.


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

Well done


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Wonderful! Reminds me of Georgia O'Keefe!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

I used acrylic paint. The canvas is 60"x60". I love flowers and my 2 favorite artists are Georgia O'Keefe and Frida Kahlo. Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful! You are a Renaissance Woman!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Love your painting. And Georgia O'Keefe


----------



## grandee (Jan 8, 2014)

Very impressive. You have much talent.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

You are so talented!!! This painting reminds me of Georgia O'Keeffe, BUT you have your own style! She painted many irises, orchids and lillies, but I don't recall seeing a painting of hers of tulips. I feel like I can reach in and touch the petals. Do you sell your work? Do you show anyplace?


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Stunning I love your work never get tire of looking at your picture


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!
You are very talented!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful..you're quite talented..


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful, love the colors


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Fabulous. I feel I can reach out and touch them, and the colours. Beautiful.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Your painting is so nice and do you also play harp? :?:  :thumbup:


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

The detail on the flowers in awesome. Keep on painting. Hope you have some family that appreciates what you are doing. What a great talent for people to appreciate for generations.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

These tulips are just gorgeous. I could look at this painting all day.


----------



## JulieDarie (Feb 28, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

WOW! That is Beautiful. You have an amazing talent.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

beautiful flowers and perfect color...i am not sure where you live, but if you are ever in Santa Fe New Mexico, you should see the Georgia O'Keefe gallery. it is wonderful!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

OH how pretty love tulips. They are very close to the real thing.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## CherylD (Oct 8, 2011)

jangail719 said:


> You ought to enter this in the Holland, MI Tulip Time contest.


That's exactly what I was thinking. Would make a beautiful TULIP TIME POSTER!!!
CherylD


----------



## Neena26T (Oct 31, 2013)

Lovely! The colors really pop. You are very talented. This would make a good pattern for a quilted wall hanging.


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful wish I could paint


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is very pretty.. you have such a great eye and hand for details and it shows .... I love it!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you for such nice comments. I do play the harp and really enjoy it. I don't think my family gets particularly excited about my work. So- I mainly create things for my own pleasure. I am a retired Art teacher, a graduate of MICA (Maryland Institute College of Art). When I was younger I did show my work. Now- I'm taking the time to explore all different kinds of media. Knitting is like painting- without the mess and you don't have to wait for it to dry! I enjoy the satisfaction of a challenge and having an end result. I admire all the levels of talent and interest on KP. You are all amazing!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

lynnlassiter said:


> just beautiful!


 :thumbup:


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! Reminds me that spring WILL come someday!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

very lovely, different art is fun


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

It's stunning!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Ohhhh really beautiful, how talented you are. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow you are very talented! I love it!!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful painting!! What talent you have!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

You are so talented. Love the calming colour of flowers.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow! That is a gorgeous painting! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

so very natural looking, the colour blends, light and dark, all so very amazing. I am awesrtuck.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I am amazed by the creation of each petal, so unique. How long it took to paint this?


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

How wonderful to be able to paint like this. Wonderful. I hope you display them as they are so beautiful.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Acrylic Medium is a nice paint to work with. I didn't paint since high school. Painting can be so relaxing and you are good at it too. The colors are so well blended together.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Your painting is beautiful. I admire your talent. I could not paint if my life depended on it.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Zinzin said:


> I am amazed by the creation of each petal, so unique. How long it took to paint this?


Sometimes I paint for days- I'm the type of artist that once I have my idea/inspiration you can't stop me. I will forget about eating, sleeping, etc. until I'm done. I've always found it difficult to stop and start a piece. I contemplated the idea and colors for a couple weeks before I began. Believe it or not the inspiration was- I had left over soft gray wall paint from painting my family room. I was thinking of how I could recycle this paint- and this was my result. The actual painting of the flowers took 2 days- 2 full days. It just flowed and I just really got into the whole process. 
Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> Your painting is beautiful. I admire your talent. I could not paint if my life depended on it.


Too bad you live so far away- I could teach you. This I know- I taught for 35 years. If you have the interest- yes- you can paint!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

You have found your passion which produces these beautiful paintings. I am glad we got to see them.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Very, very nice. Wonderful work.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

oh that is beautiful!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

so beautiful! never could paint, much less draw!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So beautiful and realistic!


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

What a beautiful painting. You are very talented. Thank you for sharing your art with us


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Unbelievably beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PegW (Jun 8, 2012)

Really beautiful!!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Beautiful for sure ....


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Sticksandstrings said:


> Too bad you live so far away- I could teach you. This I know- I taught for 35 years. If you have the interest- yes- you can paint!


For anyone who believes that they aren't learning/doing something they want to learn/do because they think they don't have the proper natural talent, truthfully, you probably don't. Fortunately for you, and contrary to popular opinion, you don't need it.

Whether it's drawing, playing an instrument, speaking Chinese, public speaking, learning accounting, or genetic biology, every subject has fundamentals that can be learned by anyone. Attentive study and frequent application of those fundamentals is how you get better. Don't have the time? Carve out the time. Five minutes of practice or study a day will, over time, help you get much better than zero minutes a day.

Practice makes awesome, so start doing something new even if you suck at it (and it's pretty much a guarantee you will suck at it...at first). It can only get better from there!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

beautiful and you are very talented


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful painting x very talented


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Sticksandstrings said:


> Thought I'd share one of my paintings. I can't sit still for too long. There's never enough time in the day.


Gorgeous!! I would put that on my wall!!


----------



## sevenseven (Aug 16, 2016)

pretty.


----------

